# Euro Prince withdraws from Burghley



## alexomahony (28 August 2018)

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/burghley-withdrawals-euro-prince-treason-663002

Sad to see - this duo are my favourite pair to watch go cross country.


----------



## slowrider (3 September 2018)

And I was hoping to see Steady Eddie with Boyd Martin.


----------

